# Description of Egyptian Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Body: - The advantage of this type was strong muscles make it bears fly long distances and have a strong body structure and short length and a broad chest and wing, tail a little shorter and has a distinct stop, short length, short tail slide on a single feather from the back.

Head: - is the most important part of the body and the need to describe the parts separately When viewed from the side must work a bow from the back of the head to the end of the beak, and when viewed from the front must be Alosaddag (cheeks) is full and made the front with higher skull bow is refracted and Akoshakesh closer to the eye.

Stand - raise the chest while standing and tail close to the ground where his feet standing on the back appears to people as if standing on its tail.

Beak - the most important characteristic of this category is characterized by a length and a sharp decline from the front of the eye and beak should be white in all colors except black and blue beak is characterized black party and the individual is called "Ashkh."

Eyes: - white girdle redness and dilated eyes with eyelids but thin white eye color is muted and there Alajhr (eye is red color) appointed to the pigeon, a white color.

Legs: - must be short and totally devoid of feathers.

Neck: long ratio to the size of the bird and the strong and consistent with the body of the bird.

Colors of the Egyptian Moraslat: -
White - Black - Red - Red bar - Blue bar.​


----------

